# Abnormal sounds coming from budgie - is she sick???



## subratkp (Jul 12, 2017)

A few minutes ago from now my budgie Sunshine made the strangest noises that sounded like coughing and she made head movements like she was coughing up something as well. She did this for a while and I haven't heard this kind of noise from her before so I'm really worried.. is this something abnormal?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Without seeing/hearing your budgie and having additional information, it is impossible for anyone on this forum to know whether or not she is ill.

Has she made the noise and actions again since you first posted this?
Is she fluffed up and lethargic?
Is she eating drinking and pooping normally?
Have you noticed any changes in her activity level?

Have you taken the time to read the Budgie Articles as well as the Stickies at the top of each forum section?

While it is very challenging for people who live in countries with few Avian Vets, there are steps you can take to help ensure your budgies' health.

With the right motivation, you can work with a regular or veterinarian to get the proper care for your budgie(s).

You will want to do as much research as you can and learn as much about budgies and the best practices for their care so you can provide your little ones with the best possible life. 

We have a member in India who has done this and has developed a great relationship with a regular vet. 
With the member's research and the vet's collaboration, they have found ways of providing care for her budgie that she would have not been able to manage otherwise.

When you develop a good relationship with a regular veterinarian, that individual can collaborate via telephone or Skype with Avian Veterinarians in other countries if necessary to get assistance in appropriate diagnosing and prescribing treatment for your Avian companions.

Best wishes*


----------



## subratkp (Jul 12, 2017)

Is she fluffed up and lethargic?------NO
Is she eating drinking and pooping normally?-----------YES
Have you noticed any changes in her activity level?---------NO CHANGES

just make some sounds and open her beak as yawn repeatedly


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Is she yawning or is she adjusting her crop?
How frequently is this taking place?

According to my Avian Veterinarian, continual frequent crop adjustment is often your budgie has an infection and needs treatment.

The members of this forum are not licensed Avian Vets and are unable to give you advice on how to treat your budgie.
It needs to be seen by a vet to get the proper diagnosis and treatment plan.

https://vcahospitals.com/know-your-pet/crop-infections-in-birds

I urge you to find a local vet to work with. The vet has the option of consulting with Avian Veterinarians in other areas or other countries if necessary.

I wish you and your little one all the best.*


----------

